# Canon 2014 Announcements (CR5+ at least)



## mackguyver (Jan 3, 2014)

It's Friday, so that means it's time to stop joking around and to start a serious thread. No offense and I don't mean to be rude, but sometimes CR Guy's sources suck. They're so CR0, CR1, and CR2. He even has the nerve to act like he came up with the CR rating scale or something. My sources are all CR5 or better.

Here's what they're telling me to expect of Canon at CES and Photokina:

*Bodies*

First, on the mirrorless front:

*EOS M Mark II* - 48MP, 16fps, professional dual-pixel AF (faster than 1DX), hybrid viewfinder, built-in EF adapter. Only available in Japan.

Canon was also very displeased with the Nikon Df, so they are launching these two bodies in response.

*AE-2D* - part of the new "Pur_er_ Photography" line, it will have have the same sensor as the 1DX, but will have no AF at all, requires a knob turn between shots, and comes with a brand new (Otus-killer) 35mm lens (only). Only prime lenses can be mounted on it. A special DPP (Adobe Edition) will be included.

*5DC* - part of the new "Pur_er_ EOS Cinema" line, it will shoot video only (stills can be extracted in post if absolutely necessary). 4K, clean HDMI out, Cinema RAW (CR3) will be the only format recorded to flash media. 

Canon is also unhappy with the success of the 5D & 6D lines. They don't know what to do with all of their APS-C cameras, so they are launching this body and the set of lenses:

*7D Mark II* - (same specs as EOS M Mark II) 48MP, 16fps, professional dual-pixel AF (faster than 1DX), dual CF + 1 microSD, WiFi, GPS, wireless flash, support for f/11 AF

*Lenses*

*EF-S 100-400mm f/4 2x* - smaller than the EF 100-400 (because it's APS-C), it has a built-in 2x extender and weather sealing

*EF-S 6-22mm f/2.8* - Canon discovered it was just too damned hard to build a proper UWA lens on FF, so they're doing it for APS-C

*EF-S 30mm f/0.95 IS Macro* - once again, if it can't be done in FF, better do it in EF-S. The dream 50mm equivalent is now available.

My sources tell me that Canon is feeling pretty smug about all this, saying, "for years, we have pushed people into FF bodies and lenses; now it's time to make them buy APS-C and count the Yen!"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> First, on the mirrorless front:
> 
> *EOS M Mark II* - 48MP, 16fps, professional dual-pixel AF (faster than 1DX), hybrid viewfinder, built-in EF adapter. Only available in Japan.



Specs are a little wrong there. My CR12 source tells me that the M2 is already out.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 3, 2014)

Considering that I am a user APS-C, I enjoy his list of delusional desires.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Specs are a little wrong there. My CR12 source tells me that the M2 is already out.


Yes, that's correct, but this is the "Mark II" denoting the professional capabilities. On the other hand, your CR12 certainly trumps my lowly CR5+ sources 8)


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> *7D Mark II* - (same specs as EOS M Mark II) 48MP, 16fps, professional dual-pixel AF (faster than 1DX), dual CF + 1 microSD, WiFi, GPS, wireless flash, support for f/11 AF



What? Still no flip screen?


----------



## slclick (Jan 3, 2014)

While you guys (and women) enjoy waiting for the Vaporware MkXXX, I'll be happy just shooting with my current 1Dx Mk2 Dental Edition with pop up MT-24 EXMkll.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> It's Friday, so that means it's time to stop joking around and to start a serious thread. No offense and I don't mean to be rude, but sometimes CR Guy's sources suck. They're so CR0, CR1, and CR2. He even has the nerve to act like he came up with the CR rating scale or something. My sources are all CR5 or better.
> 
> Here's what they're telling me to expect of Canon at CES and Photokina:
> 
> ...


I am ready to buy and I don't care how much it costs because I can print money on the Pixima 9600C printer that is also scheduled for release (CR7)


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > *7D Mark II* - (same specs as EOS M Mark II) 48MP, 16fps, professional dual-pixel AF (faster than 1DX), dual CF + 1 microSD, WiFi, GPS, wireless flash, support for f/11 AF
> ...


Flip screens are so 2013.... This is 2014! Cameras all come with WiFi and a REMOVABLE screen that works up to 300 meters away......

Seriously though, with WiFi and a cell phone, and the proper camera software, you should be able to do anything you did on the camera screen on your phone or tablet....


----------



## candyman (Jan 3, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...




you mean phablet ..... this is 2014 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2014)

I really hope they do call a camera a 5DC, that will stop people calling a 5D a 5DC. Why do people have this need to call a MkI a C? IF you mean a 5D say a 5D, if you mean a 1D don't say 1D classic (because Canon already shot you in the foot with your 1Dc!)


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 4, 2014)

CR5 - I like it! If you are twice as sure, it could be 2CR5 which is the battery I hated to keep buying for my old Coolpix 885.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Specs are a little wrong there. My CR12 source tells me that the M2 is already out.
> ...



Or was that a EOS M MkII MkII. The one already out is now mistakenly called the M MkIIc, with the small c for classic, not the the capital C for cinema... or was that the opposite?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm glad they left out the 2x CF cards + SD card the EOS M(3 then?). There wouldn't have been any room for the sensor.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 6, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> CR5 - I like it!



There should be *CR inflation* just like with money... it's not the site owner's fault, but given Canon's secrecy and often counter-intuitive strategy a CR1 nowadays qualifies as a joke, CR2 as an idea anyone can have and CR3 is "it makes sense, but unless we have the press release already we don't know anything about it" 

I suggest inflating the CR rating 1 stop per year, this means dumping CR1 right now because it's not worth anything anymore and adding CR4 for rumors that actually have some basis to it... How about it :-> ?


----------

